# Fuse Diagram - 94 Altima



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi again everyone.

My 1994 Nissan Altima GXE is missing its fuse cover for inside fuse box.

Does anyone have an image, or diagram, of which fuse is which? I think I have a couple burned out but don't know which ones they are without the fuse cover!

Thanks!


----------



## rs98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this what you need?









https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6B34PF90f1VZVZpbEhLQThKT28/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

rs98 said:


> Is this what you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I needed! :thumbup: :banana:


Thank you!


----------



## rs98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Glad to help! If you need a better picture I can retake it


----------



## Xmsteel (Mar 6, 2011)

rs98 said:


> Glad to help! If you need a better picture I can retake it


Nah, no need. I printed that one out and stuck the paper by the fuse box so I have access to it when I need it.


----------



## Wayne more (May 4, 2021)

rs98 said:


> Is this what you need?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

